# Looking for very specific compact 18650 light + Convoy S3 discussion



## RepProdigious (Mar 28, 2014)

Long story short; Buddy asked me if he could lend a light and he fell in love with my Yezl Z1. He is now looking for something similar, so instead of sending him off to go find a light himself i offered to hunt one down for him so he doesn't end up buying something that will break/explode on him.

In order of importance;
-Around 30-40 bucks
-Must be sort of safe for non-enlightened; either safe drive current so as not to get too hot or needs proper thermal protection
-single 18650 light (or better yet; 18700 for protection purposes)
-ability to run 2xCR123
-no thicker than 22-23mm across the entire length
-no longer than say 110-120mm
-waterproof
-reverse clicky with at least 3-modes, pref >5 (guy loved the strobe)
-Preferably steel bezel and tail (itll get misused/thrown around a lot)
-Tail-stand ability


Now, ive already found the Xeno S3a which ticks damn near all boxes but at $60 to my door its a bit on the expensive side (and id like to keep price down so i can get him some proper safe batteries and decent charger) so im looking for a light that's even more budget than that  ... if there's such a thing ofc.


----------



## Poppy (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*

I think the Convoy S2 will check off all of your boxes, except it won't run 2xCR123s

It can be had driven at different ma but the one most often recommended is to get it driven at 1400 ma. This way it doesn't get too hot. Reportedly at 2800ma it gets too hot within 5 minutes.

Convoy S2 Cree XM-L U2-1B 1400ma 2-Group 3/5-Mode EDC LED Flashlight


To switch mode group: switch to low mode and wait for 5 seconds.
As soon as you notice a quick blink, half press the power switch 
and mode group is then toggled.

Group 1 (5-Mode): Lo (5%) > Mid (40%) > Hi (100%) > Strobe > SOS; 
Group 2 (3-Mode): Lo (5%) > Mid (40%) > Hi (100%) 

From a 3400 mAh battery one might expect:

low: 30-35 lumen: 40 hours.
mid: 150-200 lumen: 6 hours. 
max: 400-450 lumen: 2.5 hours


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*

Another option is the Shiningbeam S-Mini

It lacks the stainless steel bezel, but meets all your other requirements. It's very conservatively driven so heat shouldn't be an issue.

*Features: *
* Cree XLamp Premium XM-L T6 emitter
* Working voltage range: 3 - 8.4V
* Power by: 1 x 18650 Li-Ion, 2 x CR123A
* 3 Modes: low 10.5 lm (24mA) , medium 172 lm (400mA), high 400 lm (1,000mA) 
* Regulated circuit board for constant current output
* Built in voltage protection cuts off at 3V
* Square threads for smooth battery installation
* Reverse-polarity protection
* HA III anodizing * Mil-spec: MIL-STD-810F
* IPX-8 waterproofing

* Stands on tail
* Memorize the last mode * Toughened ultra clear lens for maximum light transmission
* Orange peel aluminum reflector offers smooth output beam pattern

* Accessories: holster, lanyard, switch, O-ring, silicone boot
** One year warranty by ShiningBeam.com*

*Operation*:
* Press tail switch to turn the light on/off
* When the light is on, tap the tail switch to change through the modes

Dimensions: 11.4 CM x 2.2 CM x 2.2 CM **
Weight: 1.6 oz


----------



## ven (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*

I was going to suggest the xeno s3a V2,ready to copy past the spec,checked with yours then read the bottom line that you have already found it

What i can add,it is a very nicely made light,very good square threads(probably the nicest i have on any light!) 




I paid less around $25 for it,as new from someone who did not want it so if it does hit all the right bits,have a good search about,tbh it is worth the $60 imho


----------



## RepProdigious (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*

Thanks for the tips guys!

Ive looked at the S-Mini and its indeed a great light. If i can talk my buddy out of any silly flashy modes i would get one of those in a heartbeat. I remember those from back when they first came out and there was a lot of talk about em and seeing that they are still being recommended makes me all warm and fuzzy inside. At 40 bucks after shipping its right in the price-range im looking for.

Then the convoys. Ive seen those on fasttech but was a bit unsure about the quality on em and didn't really bother to do any homework on em. I will read up on all the variations/types as they -at least on paper- sure look like very very decent lights for the money. Looks like the S3 even has a stainless bezel so thats a bonus, any reason why you recommended the S2 over that Poppy?


----------



## Poppy (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*



RepProdigious said:


> Thanks for the tips guys!
> 
> Then the convoys. Ive seen those on fasttech but was a bit unsure about the quality on em and didn't really bother to do any homework on em. I will read up on all the variations/types as they -at least on paper- sure look like very very decent lights for the money. Looks like* the S3 even has a stainless bezel so thats a bonus, any reason why you recommended the S2 over that Poppy*?



No particular reason. I have the S2 and I like the fact that it is a little different in color than black. It may be the lowest cost of the S series. Some of the S series have different tint selections, so that may come into your decision. Some of them are a little different in length, and a few won't fit protected cells, so you may want to take a closer look at that. If you take the time to read through all the reviews, I think some are a little heavier, and have a larger heat sink, so they would handle the higher I.E. 2800 ma drivers better. Any of them will handle the 1400 ma driver just fine.

Regardless, I don't recall ever reading a negative review of the quality of any of the convoy lights.


----------



## Poppy (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*



Poppy said:


> No particular reason. I have the S2 and I like the fact that it is a little different in color than black. It may be the lowest cost of the S series. Some of the S series have different tint selections, so that may come into your decision. *Some of them are a little different in length, and a few won't fit protected cells, so you may want to take a closer look at that.* If you take the time to read through all the reviews, I think some are a little heavier, and have a larger heat sink, so they would handle the higher I.E. 2800 ma drivers better. Any of them will handle the 1400 ma driver just fine.



OK so I made some notes:
the S2 is 124 mm long, and it takes unprotected and protected batteries, both button top and flat top.
the S4 is 119 mm long and the site states that it takes FLAT top batteries

The S5 and S6 are 115 mm long, and the S7 is 116 mm long and those three only take flat top unprotected batteries.

the S3 is also 115 mm long and there is no mention of battery limitations (You might want to check with them first, but looking further...)
I found one review of the S3 that states that the "Sanyo protected batteries don't fit. Much longer."


----------



## RepProdigious (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*

Thanks for the fast replies! Ive been reading up on the convoys line-up a bit and am noticing a few inconsistencies when it comes to which model takes what batteries. Ive also found that review that states the S3 doesnt like the bigger cells, but ive also found a few reviews that state the S3 has less issues of fitting big cells than the S2..... and on the fasttech site theres even a discussion that clearly states that protected 3,4Ah panasonics fit (and they are huge). Oh well, thats the fun of budget lights i guess  I guess ill just have to order me one and find out.

I am however tempted to go for the S3 over the S2 for the very simple reason that it has that nice steel bezel, it will prevent the head of the light from caving in just a bit more when dropped (and hence possibly saving the lens). For normal people this might not be as big of an issue, but if the intended user is a hamfisted 12yo stuck in a grown mans body you gotta make some hard choices XD


----------



## Poppy (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*

I have an Ultrafire protected button top that measures 65.5 mm long.
EagleTac 34000 ma flat top protected measured at 68 mm long

They both fit into my S2.

The inside diameter of the tube is 18.8 mm.


----------



## thedoc007 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*



Poppy said:


> I have an Ultrafire protected button top that measures 65.5 mm long.



Are you sure about that? Wouldn't be the first time an Ultrafire cell claimed protection when it is in reality an unprotected cell. Since 18650s are usually right about 65mm (bare cell) you telling me that the protection circuit and wrapper are adding only .5mm in length? I am HIGHLY skeptical...unless you have done testing and actually found it to work, I think you would be safer to assume it is an unprotected cell.


----------



## Poppy (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*



thedoc007 said:


> Are you sure about that? Wouldn't be the first time an Ultrafire cell claimed protection when it is in reality an unprotected cell. Since 18650s are usually right about 65mm (bare cell) you telling me that the protection circuit and wrapper are adding only .5mm in length? I am HIGHLY skeptical...unless you have done testing and actually found it to work, I think you would be safer to assume it is an unprotected cell.



Hey Doc! Good catch! 

Just call me ... uh... "mistaken!" I guess that one did not have protection, but I have another UltraFire that says that it does, and it measures out to 69.2 mm, and that one also fits into the S2.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*

Convoy quality is extremely high for budget lights.

They're budget lights that are built almost as good as premium lights.


----------



## ven (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*



Fireclaw18 said:


> Convoy quality is extremely high for budget lights.
> 
> They're budget lights that are built almost as good as premium lights.




Very well said:thumbsup:


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*

Got an S3 in route. I decided to go for a 2100mA top efficiency bin/worst color on offer as i hope that will not get too hot to explode (i dont care if the new owner burns his hand, ill still tell him only to use high for short bursts and after that itll be his own fault). I picked that over the 1400mA as im afraid that will be a noticeably lower output to the light he borrowed from me.... and he wanted EXACTLY as bright (spoiled kid). 2800mA is just a bit too scary for him im afraid.

I have some nhuge 3400 protected panasonics already that i can try to fit in the light ill keep you guys posted. If those fit i might even include them with the light as their reputation isnt too bad but if they dont fit ill grab him a pair of AWs just to be on the safe side. Ive also ordered him a ml102 v6 charger that i will need to test and mod but if that meets my qualifications i think hell have a very nice little flashaholics-beginners set


----------



## 300WSM (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*

Let me try to understand... each Convoy S series light has its own specific size of 18650 battery that it will accept? I read this on the S2 description, quote: ''The 2.1A and 2.8A models feature a slightly shorter battery contact spring under the driver PCB when compared to that on the 1A and 1.4A versions, this is by design.'' This is a quote copied from the vendor site and pasted here. Does this mean the Panasonic Protected cells I just bought may not fit my new S2 and M2 that I just ordered? I could not find anywhere that Convoy (or the vendor) stipulate the type of 18650 battery to use (I didn't have time to search the entire site this AM).


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*



300WSM said:


> Let me try to understand... each Convoy S series light has its own specific size of 18650 battery that it will accept? I read this on the S2 description, quote: ''The 2.1A and 2.8A models feature a slightly shorter battery contact spring under the driver PCB when compared to that on the 1A and 1.4A versions, this is by design.'' This is a quote copied from the vendor site and pasted here. Does this mean the Panasonic Protected cells I just bought may not fit my new S2 and M2 that I just ordered? I could not find anywhere that Convoy (or the vendor) stipulate the type of 18650 battery to use (I didn't have time to search the entire site this AM).



Yup, i read that exact same thing as well. Not only differences between models across the Convoy lineup but also differences between whatever driver you end up with in the same model as far as fitting different sized batteries go. But that's the fun of buying a budget chinese *anything*, you never know what you are going to get until you have it in your hands! If you want guaranteed quality or dependable specs you need to get something from a 'proper' manufacturer that will live up to all spec and tolerances every single time (and not change things every other batch/use whatever parts they have laying around). You just have to do your homework and possibly be willing to tinker a bit. I dont have a problem with either  However, from what i've read about Convoy and what the guys have told me in this thread this is a gamble well worth it for this particular 'brand' of lights. Having dealt with fasttech before i'm sure i can give you my personal impressions within abouts 2 weeks.


----------



## 300WSM (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*

OK... how would one know which Convoy light is the one that takes "short" cells and which will take the "longer" protected cells or does it vary between units within a model? I can see the type of emitter causing variance but what if you stick to s specific model, say S2 with the 2800 mHa XML-U2-1B or M2 with the same setup, how would that work? Do I wait until someone here on the forum breaks the news? Or maybe I break the news since I have an S2 and M2 coming! How about a Roche F8, do they have the same battery capacity issues? The vendor website says this direct quote: 

Flat top, button top and protected 18650 battery all are available for this flashlight
Inquiring minds want to know! Don't get me wrong, guys, I like a good mystery. It adds to the fun of collecting these new toys!


----------



## ven (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*

The convoy s8 and m2 I have are fine with protected cells.

The Roche f8 however will only eat unprotected cells BUT others are ok so I guess slightly different batches....

my f8 thread with pics to show unprotected all go an protected a no :laughing:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?380256-Roche-F8

Convoy M2
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?379605-Convoy-M2


----------



## Poppy (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*



300WSM said:


> Let me try to understand... each Convoy S series light has its own specific size of 18650 battery that it will accept? I read this on the S2 description, quote: ''The 2.1A and 2.8A models feature a slightly shorter battery contact spring under the driver PCB when compared to that on the 1A and 1.4A versions, this is by design.'' This is a quote copied from the vendor site and pasted here. Does this mean the Panasonic Protected cells I just bought may not fit my new S2 and M2 that I just ordered? I could not find anywhere that Convoy (or the vendor) stipulate the type of 18650 battery to use (I didn't have time to search the entire site this AM).



Did you read my post number 7 in this thread?

I have eagletac 3400 ma flattop protected batteries in my S2, I also put in a UltraFire button top protected battery in there, no problem.
You should have no problem with the S2 at all.


----------



## 300WSM (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*

Thank you for the information. Yes, I read your post as well as all the posts in this thread. I guess my question had to do with whether different flashlights within the same model were all identical and able to use any variation of 18650 battery. The only way to know for sure would be to QC each and every copy and that would be difficult to say the least. We can compare our own personal copies and add our findings to the forum. Like I said this is fun. And I am learning a lot from you more informed guys (and gals) who have much more experience than me. Thanks again.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*



300WSM said:


> Thank you for the information. Yes, I read your post as well as all the posts in this thread.* I guess my question had to do with whether different flashlights within the same model were all identical and able to use any variation of 18650 battery. *



It appears that different flashlights within the same model are identical. Except that the springs on the 2100ma and 2800ma drivers are a little shorter.
It appears that ONLY the S2 can use ANY variation of 18650 battery.
The other models are shorter and have battery limitations. I indicated what those limitations are above.

Consider that non-protected flat top are the shortest. and protected button top are the longest, with variations in between.


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*



Poppy said:


> It appears that ONLY the S2 can use ANY variation of 18650 battery.



I would be careful with statements like this, i very distinctively remember reading that the short spring S2s (2,1A/2.8A models) can have difficulties with unprotected flattops. Also, there's nothing keeping these kind of manufacturers from changing their product whenever they feel like it so with any budget light always consider that it might be slightly different from what you've read about it... but 9 out of 10 times this is nothing a bit of fiddling or tinkering cannot fix.

That 'other' flashlight forum that only does in the less expensive lights has a lot of information about these kinds of lights, but the more you read up on these models the more contradictions youll find because people dont understand the differences between models, battery sizes or even what kind of battery they are actually using (same goes to an extent for this very thread).

If your only expectation is that you are going to get the exact perfect light you read about somewhere you will be disappointed on these kind of lights more often than not. If you expect you'll have to tinker/mod a bit to make it work then its only going to be a bonus if you don't have to and that's my apporoach to this whole budget thing. I know i will have to do some light modding to the light when it arrives heat-sinking wise, i know the cells i have in mind might not fit the light, i know for a fact the cells will not fit the charger im buying to go with this light. But I'm also 99% sure ill be able to get it all working how i want to nonetheless.


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*

Ok, little point of feedback; The S3 i ordered arrived today! So heres some quick answers;

Will it fit the protected 3400 panasonics? A hamfisted 12yo would say yes but i am going with no. Girth is not the issue, length is. The driver board (105c) has a very long and very VERY stiff spring and you need to almost completely compress that to get the tailcap back on and at that point it exerting more force on the cell than i am happy with. There's a simple fix tho; take the light apart (easy job), shorten the spring by a couple windings, put some heatsinking paste on the pill threads while you are on it and screw it back in the body (but not all the way as it will ride too deep then). The 3400 panas now fit perfectly, when inserted in the body they sit just under flush with the end of the battery tube!

The light itself; Great little thing! Mine came with a broken tailcap o-ring, too much lube (battery came back out wet after initial test) and no heatsinking paste on the pill..... but that's really everything negative i have to say! Anodising is nice, threads are nice (and anodised as well so light will lock out), nice tint, nice output, nice form factor. I am very very pleased with this light, i will definitely buy this brand again (at this price-point having to tinker a bit to make it all to my standards is absolutely acceptable).

Looking back at my OP this light ticks ALL but one boxes! No double cr123 capability but i am totally fine with that! Im happy with this light thanks LOADS for helping me find it guys!


----------



## funkychateau (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*

I'll second all of the posts regarding high-quality fit and finish on the Convoys. They are almost indistinguishable in quality from Solarforce, which are very-well-finished budget lights.

However, I will offer one "caution" - the pseudo-memory function is unusual to say the least. I have several Fasttech Convoys, and they all exhibity the same behavior.

First, whether in the 3-mode or the 5-mode group, the Convoy driver "memorizes" a level only after it has been ON in that level for about 2 seconds. This is the opposite from most lights we are used to, which must be OFF for a specified time in order to memorize the last-used level. 

Second, the Convoy memory only holds for the next turn-on; it is not permanent. If you memorize (2 seconds on-time) high, it will come back on one additional time in high. But the light will always re-memorize again upon turn-off. If you turn the light off after 2 seconds or more in one level, that one will be remembered for the next turn-on. If the last level was not held for two seconds, then the level memorized for turn-on is the NEXT one in sequence. In other words, if you cycle through a few modes and then turn the light off in low without waiting two seconds, it will exhibit a "skip-mode" memory effect and turn back on in medium instead of low.

Third, for some reason the Convoy requires TWO partial-presses (blinks) to get it to begin stepping modes when the light is on. After this initial double-take it steps normally, one switch press yielding one step.

Because this is substantially different that most other lights having modes, I have to be much more deliberate in use of the Convoy to be sure it is going to turn on in the desired mode.


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*

Also, interesting fact i found out comparing light output from this light wit a couple others... this light didnt actually come with an XM-L;







It shipped with an XM-L2


----------



## Scooby214 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*

I have a few Convoy lights, including two with the 2.8 amp driver. I ran into the same problem with some protected cells being too long to fit. The stock spring is very stiff, and doesn't compress well. I am good with soldering, so I replaced the driver spring with one I scavenged from a cheap 3XAAA light. It compresses farther than the stock spring, so all of my batteries now fit. Before I did that, I cut down the stock spring. It worked, but didn't look as pretty as using the replacement spring. Once shortened, the stock spring no longer needed to be compressed for all of my batteries to fit.

I have an order on the way from Mountain Electronics. One of the things I ordered was some brass buttons. They measure 5mm x 2mm. The brass button is intended to serve as a positive battery terminal instead of using a spring. They should have about the same dimensions as the shortened stock spring. I will try out one of the buttons this weekend.


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*

If i were you id stick with the springs over a solid post, i have actually modded some of my more expensive lights from solid positive post to a spring for the following reason; If you have a solid post and you bump the light on its back the cell inside can actually briefly disconnect from its post forcing a mode-change. I personally hate it when that happens. If you have a spring instead of a solid post it will simply make up for the moving cell leaving the light on in its current mode. Also, if you drop the light on its head a solid post could actually damage either the cell or the driver board whereas a spring would absorb some of the impact occurring between the heavy cell and its surroundings.

The only reason i can think of where a solid post would be better than a spring is when you are going for a full on crazy low resist high amp build, but i think you should not really try that on a host this small anyways. I am a mechanical engineer, not an electrical one, and i actually use my lights. I prefer my gear to be reliable over a nerds wet dream of numbers so i dont care too much for the resistance a spring adds to the equation but i do care for how it will lower the stresses on the lights parts and the cell when in use, in my mind a cell firmly held between two springs is a happy cell.


Also, ive been messing a bit more with the Convoy S3 today to check out the mode-issues funkychateau described. And yes, if will require two presses to switch mode after its been in that mode for a couple of seconds. That's just how this kind of firmware works. The driver is pretty much unaware if you turn the light off (full click) or turn the light off ('soft' click) so you either 1) have a guaranteed next-mode memory or 2) 2 clicks needed to switch a mode youve been using a bit and between those options the second is the only acceptable one. Also if you switch modes and turn the light off straight after you've selected your chosen mode then yes, ofc it will remember the next mode as it doesn't see the difference between you soft pressing and the final hard off (giving it a +1). As long as you dont mess with it intentionally youll never really run into any issues with this kind of behaviour. If you switch the light to high, use it for a bit as intended and then turn it off it will come back on in high next time. If after that you turn it once again back off and back on next time you need it it will once more come back on in high and will keep doing this as long as you just use it as a light instead of tinkering with it like a possessed button freak  The Nanjg 105c driver is a very good one in my book and if you dont like the firmware-side of things you can always reprogram it (its heart is an Atmel Tiny13a so its re-flashable with an ISP or even an arduino)!


----------



## Scooby214 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*

Repprodigious, you actually mention the reason I want to remove the spring, high amp/low resistance. The springs I scavenged from the 3XAAA light are made of thin wire. Running them on my 2.8 amp drivers, the spring may be the point of highest resistance. even when fully compressed, my protected cells barely fit, due to length. The solid post appears to be the same length as my "shortened" stock spring that I used at first. Since the shortened stock spring didn't really compress after being shortened, I figure the solid button should provide as good or better solution. The tail springs of my Convoy lights are close to fully compressed with the protected cells. (I don't have any unprotected cells). The only thing I lose with running the solid post in my particular lights is the potential impact resistance if I drop the light and it lands on its head. I have many lights that are set up this way, and have survived the occasional drops on their heads.

Many of my Fenix lights, such as the PD32 G2, have the solid button post on the driver. They work well with my flat top and button top protected cells.


----------



## Scooby214 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Looking for very specific compact 18650 light*

One thing I forgot to add above... I will try out the button when I build a Convoy M1 this weekend. If I like how it works, I may put the buttons in my Convoy tube lights. If I don't like how it works in the M1, I'll leave the springs in place on my tube lights.

I agree that a tube light, such as an S2 or S3, aren't really well suited to a 2.8 amp driver. My Qlite drivers are flashed with NLITE firmware. The turbo timer is handy, as it will automatically drop the light down from high to medium after 120 seconds. I normally use the lights on medium, low, or moonlight mode. The high mode effectively becomes a turbo mode. I can always make a light dimmer by using a low mode, but I feel the turbo mode could potentially be useful in an EDC light during an emergency situation.


----------



## Tmack (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm a big fan of the m1. I've built two. 1 mtg2, and one xml2. Great quality and very durable light. 
I was thinking about the s3, but like you said, the size is very limiting. My mtg2 runs 4.4a and heats up fast. The xml2 version is 3a for a more useful runtime. It gets hot after about 10min.


----------



## Scooby214 (Apr 17, 2014)

Tmack said:


> I'm a big fan of the m1. I've built two. 1 mtg2, and one xml2. Great quality and very durable light.
> I was thinking about the s3, but like you said, the size is very limiting. My mtg2 runs 4.4a and heats up fast. The xml2 version is 3a for a more useful runtime. It gets hot after about 10min.



I'm looking forward to the M1 build. My son will probably get in on the build, too. He really enjoyed building his first light, the Convoy C8. I haven't decided if I will add additional 7135 chips to the M1's driver or leave it at the 8 chips. I don't have any lights yet that run more than 3 amps.


----------



## Tmack (Apr 17, 2014)

After a certain amount the benefits to more current are not worth the extra heat. 

In hosts that size, I run 4 chips, and it gets pretty hot. 
I have one at 3a, and it's plenty bright.


----------



## Scooby214 (Apr 17, 2014)

Tmack said:


> After a certain amount the benefits to more current are not worth the extra heat.
> 
> In hosts that size, I run 4 chips, and it gets pretty hot.
> I have one at 3a, and it's plenty bright.


Thanks. I appreciate your expertise.


----------



## Scooby214 (Apr 18, 2014)

I built my M1 today with the brass button in place of the spring. Here is how it turned out:






The brass button fits the spring pad perfectly, and was easy to solder on before soldering the driver to the pill. The button is tall enough to allow me to use flat top batteries or button top batteries. There is plenty of spring in the tailcap to provide solid contact and prevent accidental mode changes. I like the button better than the springs I scavenged from the 3XAAA light.

A bit OT: I ended up wimping out and going with 6*7135. I have about extra 7135s in a baggie, so I can always make the move to 3+ amps later.


----------



## Tmack (Apr 18, 2014)

The tailcap "spring" does have plenty of movement to not need a driver spring. Good move.


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah compared to how incredibly stiff those driver springs are it's the tailcap spring anyways that has to do all the work so it's fine to lose it.


----------

